# My 3 new rescue girlies - Ash, Fern and Frankie - 10 weeks old :)



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Picked these girls up yesterday, from an accidental litter. Yet another poor soul sold 2 'male' rats... turns out one wasn't male... Anywho they're all reasonably healthy, Frankie is a little skinny and they have lice but apart from that aren't doing badly at all! They have been handled from birth so are pretty confident and friendly. Once the lice are gone they'll be moving in with Casper as she's been alone since losing 3 of my old girls.

First up Frankie 

















Next up Ash

















And last we have Fern


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

They're adorable!! =D


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

They are very cute! And Frankie has the _cutest_ face!


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

Ash and Fern have interesting coloring. It's totally adorable!


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

I love all of their markings! total cuties, you lucked out


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice! 

Keep an eye on Frankie, he is a blazed that makes him High white so he is susceptible to Mega Colan. Once he is older then 10 months you are in the clear, because late onset occurs in that time frame.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Ash looks like a marked siamese.... but Fern looks like a marked fawn siamese?! lol is his color that orange in person? If so, I've never seen that before.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeh Ash and Fern are that colour im real life. It's really strange lol - pretty though!  I've seen similar fawnish coloured siamese rats in another rescue in the UK at some point too. From the advert for these girls they just looked like fawns or silver fawns on the photo so I was rather suprised when I picked them up and saw siamese noses looking out at me from their igloo!

Don't worry I'm keeping a close eye on Frankie - all looks good so far so fingers crossed we'll have no late onset megacolon.

They're little cuties and the first rats I've had for a loooong time that are already used to being handled so it makes a nice change lol.


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

They are sooo precious! Congratulations! ;D


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Gorgeous kids!


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm very happy with these little ones, they've really started to chunk up over the past week which is great as they were a little skinny. All the extra protein is obviously doing its job  They moved in with Casper my 25 month himalayan last night and they are currently all curled up in a log cabin on a piece of fleece looking very pleased with themselves


----------

